# motor universal



## lokillo (Ene 15, 2008)

hola chikos, tengo una duda, un profesor me dijo que los motores de taladro y otros electrodomesticos del hogas son motores universales.
esto quiere decir que si le pongo CC o CA me tendria que funcionar....

que pasa si a un motor de taladro le pongo CC ?....
se me quema?


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 15, 2008)

No se quema, justamente por eso son son Universales.
Muchas herramientas electricas incluyen un rectificador de 1/2 onda para reducir las RPM.
Si fuera de onda completa andaria mas rapido que con alterna pero nada mas.


----------



## ZOH (Ene 19, 2008)

Los motores universales son los que poseeen escobillas y el rotor esta devanado, para no entrar en detalles la gran conclusion luego de un curso de máquinas es que las delgas del rotor funcionan como rectificador y por ello es posible la implementacion en dc o ac del motor


----------



## heli (Ene 19, 2008)

Los motores universales son los que poseeen escobillas, el rotor esta devanado *y el estator también*. Si el estator no está bobinado porque es de imán permanente es un simple motor de CC. En los motores universales cuando cambia la polaridad de la alimentación cambian los polos magnéticos del rotor y del estator, quedandose girando en el mismo sentido.
En estos motores para cambiar el sentido de giro hay que invertir la polaridad *solo* del rotor o del estátor.


----------



## lokillo (Ene 19, 2008)

gracias por responder mis dudas...

pero por ejemplo: si pongo 220v alternos, para moverlo a una misma velocidad, tendria que ponerle tambien 220 continuos?  

gracias


----------



## ZOH (Ene 19, 2008)

No el equivalente a 220 en RMS


----------



## yack (Feb 21, 2009)

oigan como estan saben estoy armando un pryecto de un brazo robotico y lo quiero mover con un motor de un estractor de jugo monofasico de 120v a 60Hz y quisisera saber si puede o existe algun modo de poder hacerlo invertir su giro sera posible gracias


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 21, 2009)

yack dijo:
			
		

> oigan como estan saben estoy armando un pryecto de un brazo robotico y lo quiero mover con un motor de un estractor de jugo monofasico de 120v a 60Hz y quisisera saber si puede o existe algun modo de poder hacerlo invertir su giro sera posible gracias


¿ Y que tipo de motor es ?

Si es del tipo universal: Inviertes la polaridad del rotor invirtiendo la conexión de las las escobillas, el cable que iba a la escobilla "Derecha" lo mandas a la izquierda y el que iba a "Izquierda" lo mandas a la derecha con esto consigues invertir la polaridad del rotor respecto del estator.

Si el motor es del tipo"Jaula de Ardilla": Debes buscar el bobinado de "arranque" y hacer el mismo procedimiento que con el universal, invertir la polaridad de un bobinado respecto del otro.

Si lo que quieres es manejar tu motor en ambos sentidos de giro habrá que colocar un switch inversor bipolar para lograr la inversión de la polaridad o un relee.


----------



## yack (Feb 24, 2009)

ok gracias ya revise la información de motores universales y de jaula de ardilla pero el problema es que no se de que tipo de motor sea voy a poner una foto y te agradeceria si pudieras decirme de que tipo es


----------



## omarcarvajal (Abr 3, 2009)

Buenas tardes compañeros, les queria comentar que experimenté con el motor de una licuadora el cual es de tipo universal, efectivamente al intercambiar los cables de las escobillas el motor cambió el sentido de giro......si quieren lo pueden probar sin temor.....otro motor universal es el de los ventiladores......nos estamos comunicando


----------



## jimmb (Oct 28, 2009)

hola gente una consulta..¿Qué diferencia existe entre el motor serie de corriente continua y el motor universal?


----------



## fracorca (Feb 21, 2010)

aqui te mando la respuesta a tu pregunta.


----------



## Daniel.more (Feb 21, 2010)

cuidado al definir un motor universal al que usa escobillas y tiene el rotor y estator bobinados....porque esa misma definicion describe a un motor de c.c. el cual no se le puede meter a.c. y lleva dos tipos de alimentacion independiente la de exitacion  (en el estator )y la de trabajo en el rotor....saludos.


----------



## jorger (Feb 21, 2010)

Daniel.more dijo:


> ...porque esa misma definicion describe a un motor de c.c. ...


 
Desde cuándo los motores de c.c. funcionan también con a.c.? 
Una cosa es un motor universal (que funciona con c.c. y a.c.) y otra cosa es un motor de imanes permanentes, que solo funciona con c.c.


----------

